# Vizsla with bad gas!!



## NashOwner

Hi fellow Vizsla owners!! I am a proud new owner of my boy Nash. He is 4 months old and is the love of my life (don't tell the hubby). The breeder had the pups on Iams (not sure why), I know that food isn't the best and working at Petsmart I get a discount so why not spend the extra few on the baby. We are switching him over to Natural Choice Large Breed Puppy and we are doing it very slowly but he has really bad gas problems, like it STINKS!! Should I try something else or do you think he will get used to it? He comes to work with me because I am a dog trainer, he gets to play with all the puppies in the classes and meet different people and dogs in the store and it gets embarrassing when he makes a stinker! 
Let me know if anyone has had this problem or if they have any suggestions for Nash. Oh, PS we have him eating with a slow eating bowl. 
Thanks!!


----------



## Tulip

Anyone who takes a look at your beautiful boy will forgive him! Mine used to stink so bad sometimes it would give me a headache!!! He would have anyone in proximity gagging!!! Have settled him on a diet and all is fine now apart from the odd suprise. Always runs off after he dies it too!!! Good luck, nash looks lovely.


----------



## NashOwner

Thanks. He is a doll. His latest trick is jumping up And biting bums!! He still has bad gas though. I have switched him back to his old food hoping that would help but nope. I am going to global pet foo tmorrow to see if they have anything to help.


----------



## Kobi

I have heard that grain free helps with the gas. Kobi doesn't have too many bad farts, and he is on Fromm Surf & Turf (grain free). You might look into more grain free food. I wouldn't resort to feeding him the IAMS though, unless it's some mystery formula that is actually quality.


----------



## Thumb

I had the same problem. When I switched her to grain free it helped a lot. I did notice that when I over feed her, the gas is far worse though.


----------



## Lukesmama

Our Luke has terrible gas too! I just started him back almost the original food he was getting when we picked him up at the breeders home at 8 weeks. The combination he was on when we got him was Canidae all stages dry food with some cottage cheese, and the pups would get also, canned Canidae chicken turkey lamb fish/grainy free food canned food. For a couple of months by a mistake from the company, I gave him a different formula of the canned Canidae food, and that one wasn't grain free. The stink has been Horrendous!!! He just started his second can of the grain free wet food, (we use 2 tablespoons each feeding, twice a day, mixed in with the dry food). I have yet to ascertain if that will make a difference. I'll keep you posted. 
Luke is just 7 months now, I cant truly remember if the gas was THIS bad before the different canned food.


----------



## kellygh

Our Pumpkin sometimes has horrible bouts of gas! She is on grain free food. We put up with it though :


----------



## Dexter

Hey,

That's so funny that I just came onto the forum to investigate the same predicament I have with my 15 month old (Dexter). It seems like I've never really found a suitable food choice to suit his ultra-sensitive digestive needs. I can remember ever since I got him when he was 12 weeks old, it's been a struggle to curb the gas. I tried one or two different foods from the shelf...that didn't help with him being gassy. He's been on a vet medical diet (obviously recommended by the Vet) that wasn't any better than the stuff I purchased from the stores. Then I went to Global Pet Foods and got him on ACANA Grain-Free Lamb flavoured food. He likes it and for a long time it seemed to have helped with his rancid farts. However about 3 weeks ago, he went on a rampage again with the farts that left me scratching my head once again. Around the same time he was also eating the leaves of my Mom's house plants causing himself (purposefully) to throw up. I didn't feed him for 24 hours and gave him some KEFIR (yogurt with high probiotic cultures - supposedly) and Slippery Elm (from the health food store - digestive tract anti-inflammatory - as I found out). He loves the KEFIR and Slippery Elm concoction.

But sorry I am getting sidetracked...actually I don't have an answer to your predicament, but I am starting to think that it might have something to do with the proportion of protein, fats, and carbs. The food Dexter is on right now is 32% protein, and 18% fat... I have heard that Vizsla's stomach's are precarious. My latest theory is that I believe hi protein % is too high, which is giving him the stinky farts.

But that's just my opinion...I could be wrong. Good luck! I'm searching for the truth as well.


----------



## JillandDan

We had this issue with Holley when she was on Wellness. She would clear the room. My mom and dad didn't believe that such a smell could come from her. We have switched her to Nutro Natural and that seems to help. She still farts (they are loud) but there isn't an odor to them. I agree that it is the protein that causes this issue.


----------



## Crazy Kian

We feed Kian Orijen 6 fish adult and a heaping table spoon of Activia Plain Probiotic yogurt with every bowl of food. It really has helped with his gas.
This advice was given to me by a member on here who worked for a V breeder and was a vet. tech.
You might want to try it before switching his food around. The more you switch food the longer it takes for his system to get used to it.
Just my $0.02. 

Good luck.


----------



## Lukesmama

Update!
So now Luke has been getting the grain free canned and dry food for many days. the gas is goooooone! Yay


----------



## DarDog

Good news! We are hoping this works for us too - Darwin has some nasty gas... We started transitioning to grain-free yesterday


----------



## willbill59

My boy Red had the same problems, I have been using Nutro large puppy breed since I have got him. The breeder also said always stick to Iams with him. As soon as hearing that I thought a well respectable breeder would have chosen a better dog food, but no. Once I got home it was Nutro, Nutro has a very little grain in it. It has made wonders with his gas. I would recommend Nutro to any dog owner. If you look at the ingredients on the food, and it has any grain in the top 5 don't use it. The only thing grain is good for is a filler, and has no nutritional value for a canine.


----------



## 19Delta

Strider has been on grain free since switching him off of Purina Pro Plan. We tried Orijin for about 2 months and his stink was getting to the point of us not being able to be in the same house as him, so we switched to TOTW, smell gone but he didn't like it, finally we went to Nature's Variety INSTINCT and he and us, couldn't be happier. 

Good Luck,
Tim


----------



## RooMum

Thanks for the great tip about grain free - Roo has a similar problem and can clear a room in second when she lets one out! Was deabting on changing her food, will definately be swtiching her to James Well belloved now!

Thanks 8)!


----------



## sarahaf

I'm pretty sure we get more stinkers out of Rosie since she's been eating Taste of the Wild fish kibble, which she loves. I think it also makes her breath fishier.


----------



## Grangeristhename

Granger has been eating TOTW, the fish flavor also! His breath stinks and his farts are so dense! I was thinking of switching him to acana. Granger eats the TOTW but doesn't like it when you try to give it as a treat for tricks (he likes the costco puppy food better).


----------

